# Help: Stowa v. Nomos v. Junghans



## Goldenbear23 (May 21, 2014)

Trying to decide which to get between these three choices (I can maybe justify purchasing two out of the three):

(1) Stowa Antea Small Second Silver

(2) Nomos Orion 

(3) Junghans Max Bill Chronoscope 

From what i've read, Nomos is a more reputable brand than Stowa, but the Orion cost a lot more than the Antea. Also, more generally, is Junghans Max Bill a watch worth spending $2K on?

Thanks for the feedback in advance!


----------



## MisterDeal (Jan 18, 2014)

I vote Nomos all the way. Incredible quality, innovative in-house movement, cool Bauhaus-influenced design, stunning dial, and I'm guessing it will increase in value...

If you don't believe me...

A Week On The Wrist: The Nomos Orion


----------



## Churlish (Oct 9, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!

I would say all three are well-regarded watches and forum favourites.

In brief,
Stowa and Max Bill use ETA movements. 
Nomos offers an in-house movement at an outstanding price.
Stowa offers outstanding value and a historic legacy of producing similar watches to the Antea.
The Max Bill chrono is an interpretation of a classic design; it does have an acrylic crystal, which is appropriate (and I would say very beautiful) but does scratch more easly than the sapphire crystals on the other watches.
All of the models you're interested in have been reviewed on Worn and Wound, and are frequent topics of conversations around here.

I like all three!


----------



## Goldenbear23 (May 21, 2014)

thanks so much for the response and input!


----------



## Goldenbear23 (May 21, 2014)

thanks for the input!


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

If admiration of being at manufacturers level isn't there for you, then I would just do any-many-miney-mo. Can't go wrong here.


----------



## MO-Tang (Mar 24, 2014)

Nomos Orion for me. The design of the case, dial and hands are balanced and clean.


----------



## Apollo83 (Mar 22, 2012)

Interested to know:

If you have the Antea KS (numerals) and Orion (Nomos) on your list, then why isn't the Tangente (Nomos numerals) under consideration also?

Also if you have the chronoscope (chronograph) and the antea (Stowa) on your list then have you also considered the 1938 (Stowa Chronograph)?

I realise I may not be helping by increasing your list to 5. 

But your answers to why you are discounting other watches may hint at an answer for which of your 3 watches can also be discounted...


----------



## flappylove (Mar 25, 2010)

I agree with Apollo83. The three models you have chosen are all distinctly different enough for you to make a clear decision based on your own tastes and needs. Whereas there are more closely resembling models within these manufacturer ranges that you have not mentioned.


----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

Off course the pick will be on nomos if budget is not an issue. But then, if value for $ without spending too much..... Antea...


----------



## Shieze (Apr 8, 2013)

I agree with the above in regards to fairly different watches. You should consider the Max Bill Hand-Winding.


----------



## Goldenbear23 (May 21, 2014)

Apollo83 said:


> Interested to know:
> 
> If you have the Antea KS (numerals) and Orion (Nomos) on your list, then why isn't the Tangente (Nomos numerals) under consideration also?
> 
> ...


Haha, thank you so much for the response, and yes, you just increased the list to 5. The 1938 Stowa is gorgeous, and the Tangente is an impressive watch. So this will be my first "real" watch purchase, and my budget is under 2K. I love the price (and look) of the Stowa Antea. The more research I do on watches, the more I'm learning that Nomos is held in high regard, but I'm worried the price point (even with the Tangente) is a little high for me right now.

I guess that answer tends to point me towards the Stowa as it is the most economical purchase right now, I'm just worried that 6 months from now, when I have a little more cash, I'll want the Nomos as well. Although the watches are distinct, they are similar in that they are german made, minimalist and not as well known as some of the swiss brands. Adding to the decision making, I don't know that I want my collection of watches to be Stowa, Nomos, and Junghans&#8230; should i have more diversity to the collection?

I think the plan might be to find retailers in California that actually has these models in a store(s) and feel them on my wrist/ then make a decision? Any southern Californians out there know of shops that might carry these watches? from what i've seen the only way to get my hands on a stow is to order direct? is that right?


----------



## Goldenbear23 (May 21, 2014)

Shieze said:


> I agree with the above in regards to fairly different watches. You should consider the Max Bill Hand-Winding.


make that 6 watches on my list now, the Hand-winding is a beautiful watch and a favorable price. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Shieze (Apr 8, 2013)

Goldenbear23 said:


> make that 6 watches on my list now, the Hand-winding is a beautiful watch and a favorable price. Thanks for the heads up!


As much as l liked the Max Bill look I decided I really wants sapphire glass.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Goldenbear23 said:


> I guess that answer tends to point me towards the Stowa as it is the most economical purchase right now, I'm just worried that 6 months from now, when I have a little more cash, I'll want the Nomos as well.


I'm a fan of the Stowa Antea (liked it for a while and managed to acquire a wonderful LE model recently), however...

In 6 months time you might not have had the Stowa on your wrist for too long. Delivery time is 2-3 months. I do also agree that in 6 months you might find you've saved up enough for a Nomos. From my brief handling of a few (Orion, Zurich and Club) the quality is incredible for the price.

If you think you'll be in a position to afford the Nomos you want in 6 months then I would strongly recommend waiting for it.


----------



## evanr (Feb 24, 2014)

At Basel World Nomos unveiled that they are now making their own mainsprings for their movements, further separating them from the pack as producers of in-house movements. If I were considering a Nomos, I would want one of the *new* versions, though it may be some time until that technology trickles down into the non-power reserve version of the Tangente and Orion.

Personally, I opted for the Antea 365 with Soprod A10 and love it, but also considered the Antea KS, Tangente and Max Bill. If the 365 is any indication of what the KS is like, you certainly won't be disappointed by the Stowa. Eventually, I hope to own a Nomos as well.


----------



## dhtjr (Feb 7, 2013)

*QUOTE: "I think the plan might be to find retailers in California that actually has these models in a store(s) and feel them on my wrist/ then make a decision? Any southern Californians out there know of shops that might carry these watches? from what i've seen the only way to get my hands on a stow is to order direct? is that right?"*

I've looked for Max Bills in Southern California, but no luck. But I think Watchbuys has a roadshow in Pasadena in a few months, so you could probably see the 38mm Max Bill automatic there. Stowa only sells direct I believe. However, Tourneau in San Diego started carrying Nomos a few months ago. I've driven down there twice recently, as I've been back and forth on a few models for the better part of a year. I would call ahead at Tourneau because they sell the Nomos watches pretty quickly. Last time I was there about 2 weeks ago they had an Orion and a bunch of others, but not every model. Funny thing, I had never considered the 36mm Club, but on my smallish wrist it sits perfectly, has a nice wrist presence and is really a gorgeous watch with a touch of sportiness; just wish it had a display back. You are considering 3 fantastic watch brands.


----------



## Rannug (Jan 31, 2013)

I do have the Antea KS and Nomos Orion. They are both really, really nice! The Antea i like a bit more as my daily to-go watch. Beautiful dial, hands and finish. Dresses up and down imho. Time is super easy to read. The Orion, oh well, thats a different beast. It's pure CLASS ( yes, in capital letters). As a first nice watch i would go the Antea though. Amazing watch. If you get the Orion, you have nowhere to go anymore in the classy department ;-). At least not under the $15k mark.


----------



## Apollo83 (Mar 22, 2012)

This:



Goldenbear23 said:


> The more research I do on watches, the more I'm learning that Nomos is held in high regard, but I'm worried the price point (even with the Tangente) is a little high for me right now.


vs. this:



Goldenbear23 said:


> I guess that answer tends to point me towards the Stowa as it is the most economical purchase right now, I'm just worried that 6 months from now, when I have a little more cash, I'll want the Nomos as well.


It sounds like you must ask yourself do you _really_ want the Nomos Orion/Tangente?
If you do then I supect the advice from most people here would be not to settle for an alternative watch that almost meets your need (e.g. the Antea).
Your budget is very close to the Nomos anyway so the advice would be save the extra and buy the watch that will make you happiest.
As someone else has said, to get better than Nomos you will need to go _much_ more expensive, so likely the Nomos purchase will last a long time.

If the in-house movement is not a big factor for you and if you see the Stowa as equal to the Nomos in other departments (e.g. Case/Dial quality) then you are safe to get an Antea.

I had a similar decision and I saw the Stowa ETA movement ease of maintenance to be an advantage over Nomos in-house (my view only - no flames please!). I now have an Antea and I'm very happy with it and no longer want a Tangente. (The Nomos Blaugold will always grab my attention but the price isn't right for me  )



Goldenbear23 said:


> Although the watches are distinct, they are similar in that they are german made, minimalist and not as well known as some of the swiss brands. Adding to the decision making, I don't know that I want my collection of watches to be Stowa, Nomos, and Junghans&#8230; should i have more diversity to the collection?


I wouldn't worry about this.
I would concentrate on getting the watch you most desire.
I would not approach it as a 'collecting' exercise.
If you're the collector type (coins, stamps, cards, etc.) then each to their own... But otherwise pick a watch you'll enjoy wearing.

Also you mentioned maybe getting 2 (I guess a Stowa and Max Bill combo).
I would advise against this too.
Buy one watch first. Go through the thrill of getting it. Wear it. Live with it. Enjoy it. Then check to see if you still want the second (by then you may have your eye on a Dive watch instead!  )

Good luck - post a pic of whatever you get.


----------



## Apollo83 (Mar 22, 2012)

Rannug said:


> I do have the Antea KS and Nomos Orion. They are both really, really nice! The Antea i like a bit more as my daily to-go watch. Beautiful dial, hands and finish. Dresses up and down imho. Time is super easy to read. The Orion, oh well, thats a different beast. It's pure CLASS ( yes, in capital letters). As a first nice watch i would go the Antea though. Amazing watch. If you get the Orion, you have nowhere to go anymore in the classy department ;-). At least not under the $15k mark.


Well I think that post owes us a side by side comparison picture. 

Lets see Beauty and the CLASS...


----------



## Goldenbear23 (May 21, 2014)

Wow, I just recently joined the forum, and am blown away by how helpful you all are!! Really glad I joined. Thanks for all the input-- special thanks to dhtjr and apollo83; really helpful stuff. 

I'll keep y'all posted on which watch I end up going for. Thanks and feel free to keep the perspective coming.


----------



## brainless (Jan 3, 2008)

Goldenbear23 said:


> Trying to decide which to get between these three choices (I can maybe justify purchasing two out of the three):
> 
> (1) Stowa Antea Small Second Silver
> 
> ...


Hello Goldenbear,

here is my reply:



> ....Nomos is a more reputable brand than Stowa....


*What* do you want to purchase? A brand (for someone else) or a watch (for yourself)?



> Also, more generally, is Junghans Max Bill a watch worth spending $2K on?


Ask people at Junghans' company and they will say "Yes, it is!"

My proposal for purchasing your first 'real' watch is, follow your instinct, your tummy, your heart.
Neither of the three watches mentioned is a bad one - the final choice depends on individual taste and budget.

The longer you are infected by this virus, the wider the range of wishes will become.........

Have fun with watches,

Volker ;-)


----------

